# How to care for susswassertang?



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

I got this thinking it was a foreground plant with roots. It's a wad of shredded leaves. I googled it for info and attempted to tie it to some driftwood. The whole wad fell apart as I was doing it. Leaves are now drifting all over the tank, getting stuck to the filter intake, etc. What's still attached to the driftwood doesn't look good. Are the loose leaves still salvageable, and what do I do with them? I don't get this stuff. Help?


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a really easy plant to grow. If the shreds are still green it's good to grow. I would protect the inlet. Get some rocks, unravel one of those bath loofas, and rubberbands. Do some arts and crafts. Stuff doesn't root. Good Luck.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

if you make this foreground you will most likely have to attach it to something. But like Jimmy said if its green still your good! Also this is a very easy plant to grow. Been growing mine in a low tech barely any ferts tank and it does great.


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, but can you be a bit more descriptive? I still don't understand how to attach a bunch of tiny bits that are drifting all over the tank. Do I bag them up or something?


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

you can use netting, mesh, or ball it up/spread it out and use a string or fishing line to attach it. Some will float all over the tank also..


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

I have used it both submersed and emersed. It grows like a weed and it does attach to things. It will grow in low light or high light, I even threw some into a bucket in my backyard with a old piece of driftwood and it covered it.

The piece I tossed outside in a bucket withstood temps down into the low 40s. I have been impressed with the liverwort!

To get best results though, I recommend moderate-high light, co2, and makes sure it is attached to something like wood or rock. Like the others have said those little plastic nettings work well, but so does regular old string.


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

Maybe it would help if I showed a pic of what I'm talking about. This is what's left of my attempt to attach it to driftwood. There's no way I can tie these little bits onto anything. How do I turn this little pile of green debris into the lovely moss you guys are describing? :help:


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there a small space where you could wedge it until it grows out enough to tie?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Super glue is ur friend.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Post #64 on the below link.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1443909


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give this a try.


----------

